

Google TV is Like a Cow that Charges You for Milk - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_tv_is_like_a_cow_that_charges_you_for_milk.php

======
konad
OT but hey I can afford the burn

The charging a cow should do is with its horns, right in your fat belly.

Cows milk is for baby cows.

